# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Biohuerto en casa

## jaimedr

*¿Le gustaría hortalizas frescas y sanas todo el año en su propia casa?*    *Solo necesita un espacio en su jardín o en su azotea!!!*   Nosotros diseñamos un biohuerto a su gusto, con todas las hortalizas que prefiera, aun en los terrenos más difíciles. Sorprenda a todos con las más deliciosas y originales variedades cultivadas en su propia casa.  Somos un grupo de Agrónomos que brindamos atención a particulares, colegios, institutos, universidades y entidades que busquen desarrollar proyectos de biohuertos o temas relacionados con agricultura urbana, ya sea en Lima o Provincias.  Te invitamos a descubrir lo emocionante y sencillo que puede ser el tener un biohuerto en casa .. más que un entretenimiento, una pasión!!!  image445.jpg  Para cualquier consulta puedes comunicarte con nosotros al 993463162 o al 4362084Temas similares: BOMBA MANUAL ELEVACION DE AGUA A PALANCA ( NO USA ELECTRICIDAD ) PUEDE SUBIR ELEVAR HASTA 7 METROS DE ALTURA PARA EL CAMPOY  LA CASA RURAL LIFT FORCE HANDPUMP Inversión del Grupo Gloria en azucarera Casa Grande sumará US$ 60 millones a fin de año

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

Como es la cuestion de costos al respecto por favor
un saludo gustavo merino ruiz 
estudiante de agronomia
unalm

----------


## jaimedr

Estimado Gustavo, antes que nada permiteme saludarte cordialmente; como menciona el anuncio, lo que hacemos es diseñar y ayudarte a implementar un biohuerto, ya sea en tu casa o en algun terreno agricola, ¿o quizas lo que necesites es algún tipo de capacitación en el tema?. Si se trata de alguna duda o consulta técnica, con toda confianza puedes hacerme llegar tus preguntas a través del foro y gustoso te responderé; sin embargo, si lo que buscas es un proyecto completo (diseño, requerimientos, costos, manejo, etc) los costos son variables dependiendo de la complejidad del proyecto, y en ese caso, podriamos concretar una cita para conversar sobre tu idea y ver también el tema de costos.  
Saludos  
Ing. Jaime Delgado R.

----------

